#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  interesting item of symbols.

## ndan

so... i was given this item, of which i am attaching a picture -- front and back. the one side has the zodiac symbols. the other... harder to attain. i'll just let ya'll give your opinion, if thats ok. I'm trying to decifer exactly what this is.... I've asked three people i know who are familiar with the occult, and hadn't much avail. 

*edit* the only word is aurum which is on the back the side that has two triangles with 7 dots in it. this means gold. 
I should also add, this thing has an odd reflection of light to it. the side that has the prior mentioned is a horizontal shine as u rotate it,
the blatant astroglogical signs has a circular shine. 

I also find it particularily odd, the corners have an odd texture as if this is a representation of a bound book. so i was kind of pondering if there a book somewhere out there with this on it.

thanks again.

namaste

IMG_9955.jpgIMG_9953.jpg

----------


## Le Fay

You have the 12 zodiac as the outer circle.
with in the inner circle the top symbol is mercury whos zodiac alignment is gemini with element of air, and virgo with element of earth.
the bottom triangle is the element of fire.
Thats all I recognize at the moment.
Good Luck

----------


## Sweet

> it is a bloody grimoire plain and simple.


i said the same thing in my head when i scrolled down you beat me to it  :Big Grin:

----------

